# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Radionica o platnenim pelenama u Puli

## Danci_Krmed

Radionica o platnenim pelenama u Puli

U *petak, 24. travnja, s početkom u 17:00 sati*, u prostorijama Zelene Istre (3. kat Kulturnog centra Karlo Rojc) u Puli održat će se *radionica o platnenim pelenama.*

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke platnenih pelena raznih proizvođača.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 681 33 55.

Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## Maya_78

MM je nešto načuo da će *Grad Pula dijeliti Rodinu pusu* za bebe 2009.?
True or false?   :Razz:

----------


## apricot

true!

----------


## kailash

Tako je - sve mame s područja grada Pule koje su rodile u 2009. imaju pravo na jednu besplatnu platnenu Rodinu pelenu. samo dođite  :Smile:  

Ukoliko ne uspijete doći na štand (srijeda, tj. sutra od 10 do 12 na Tržnici), može i na radionicu o platnenim pelenama u petak.

----------


## tetana

Mi smo danas  u vrtiću potaknuli mame da se jave na radionicu.  Na sreću u vrtiću imamo jednog platneno-pelenaša čiju pelenu smo iskoristili za reklamu radionice i platnenih pelena. Mame su mislile da su to one stare platnene pelene i ugodno se iznenadile novim platnenim pelenama. 
To je naš mali doprinos.

I da sutra (srijeda), ako bude lijepo vrijeme očekujte naše vrtićance na štandu jer mi volimo RODU, a i čuvamo Zemlju.

----------


## apricot

:Love:

----------


## tetana

Ako je   :Love:  upućen meni, zahvaljujem od   :Heart:  .  :Kiss:  
Ne znam jeste li to eć napravili, ali zašto ne bi poslali letke ili plakate o platnenim pelenama po vrtićima-nešto kao što ste napraviliza AS.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Mi smo danas  u vrtiću potaknuli mame da se jave na radionicu.  Na sreću u vrtiću imamo jednog platneno-pelenaša čiju pelenu smo iskoristili za reklamu radionice i platnenih pelena. Mame su mislile da su to one stare platnene pelene i ugodno se iznenadile novim platnenim pelenama. 
> To je naš mali doprinos.
> 
> I da sutra (srijeda), ako bude lijepo vrijeme očekujte naše vrtićance na štandu jer mi volimo RODU, a i čuvamo Zemlju.


  :Heart:

----------


## lionne

Našoj dragoj teti prvo jedan veeliki    :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:  
a što se tiče:



> Ne znam jeste li to eć napravili, ali zašto ne bi poslali letke ili plakate o platnenim pelenama po vrtićima-nešto kao što ste napraviliza AS.


ideja mi je super!

----------


## kailash

vrtićanci su bili super! i njihovi crteži pelena i njihova teta i njihov barba  :Love:

----------


## tetana

Hvala. Kad god budemo mogli sudjelovati ćemo u vašim akcijama.   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------

